# U.S. Alpine Ski Championships - Slalom - lots of photos.



## runnah (Mar 30, 2015)

So I managed to get media credential to shoot this event. Sadly I was only able to go up for one day but boy was it fun.
1



K52A8760 by runnah555, on Flickr
2



K52A8723 by runnah555, on Flickr
3



K52A8685 by runnah555, on Flickr
4



K52A8577 by runnah555, on Flickr
5



K52A8572 by runnah555, on Flickr
6



K52A8089 by runnah555, on Flickr
7



K52A7905 by runnah555, on Flickr
8



K52A7860 by runnah555, on Flickr
9



K52A7992 by runnah555, on Flickr
10



K52A7823 by runnah555, on Flickr
11



K52A7750 by runnah555, on Flickr

A bunch more on my flickr.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice set!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn son...
im not a sports shooter, but to me, these look spot on as far as the "action" goes. 
I used to do a lot of skiing when I lived up north. 
you know im more "technical" oriented when it comes to photos, and these are great. 
exposure, color, focus...all right on the money. 
a very strong set in my non  sports shooter opinion.


----------



## limr (Mar 30, 2015)

It's amazing how low they get when they're sideways. I love the lumberjack spandex shirt on the last guy 

Nicely done!


----------



## runnah (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, it was a really fun day.


----------



## Designer (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow!  Excellent shooting, runnah!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 30, 2015)

Good stuff! I really like the low angles of #1, #2 and #11 ... those angles really bring you into the image for a more personal feel.


----------



## runnah (Mar 30, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Good stuff! I really like the low angles of #1, #2 and #11 ... those angles really bring you into the image for a more personal feel.



Thanks, I wish I had more keepers but that was very hard to get focus. The skiers would go from left to right of frame so quickly and I kept getting focus lock on the poles in the foreground rather than the skier. Live and learn!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2015)

great set.  Looks like the Tamron is holding it's own in this situation as well.

I need to order mine already.  Time to check my funds.


----------



## runnah (Mar 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> great set.  Looks like the Tamron is holding it's own in this situation as well.
> 
> I need to order mine already.  Time to check my funds.



Eh, it was ok. Contrast and sharpness are it's two biggest short falls. Getting focus lock was tougher.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2015)

Images do it justice though.  #2 and #11 are great.

Maybe I should wait until the Sigma is finally released and see how it goes toe-to-toe?  It's only $20 more.

On paper they still look close:

Sigma C -






Tamron - 







The sigma looks like it may have better bokeh at 600mm, but all in all the sharpness/contrast is pretty close.


----------



## runnah (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah it's a toss up. If I had to do it again I would've waited for the mark 2 100-400.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2015)

I want REACH so I can sit inside to do my bird photography


----------



## annamaria (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice colorful action shots, great set.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 2, 2015)

Good job Runnah. looks like you had to fight the exposure a little too.


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah you can see on some that the sun was pretty much right behind the skiers. Thank god for exposure compensation! I did shoot must under exposed to maintain the snow details.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 2, 2015)

runnah said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff! I really like the low angles of #1, #2 and #11 ... those angles really bring you into the image for a more personal feel.
> ...


Did you try some prefocus?


----------

